# Lowerr oil pan removal



## VAGjunkey (Sep 13, 2009)

My old oil pan had a pretty big crack in it and was no longer able to hold oil. so new pan comes in except I cant get this old one to come off. I scraped of the sealant and took out all the bolts. It still wont come out. anybody have any ideas on how to get this out. some my car is no longer a mobile paper weight


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Lowerr oil pan removal (VAGjunkey)*

The old sealant is still holding the mating surfaces together. Punch downward on lower pan edges / pry on it if you have to but be sure not to damage the upper pan mating surface. Recommend use factory sealant when installing and mating surfaces to be brake cleaned and oil free for best adhesion.


----------

